#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Lingerie mode

## FANTACHAT

Ondermode wordt steeds mooier Dat geldt met name voor de bruidsondermode. Functionaliteit is nog steeds belangrijk, maar het oog wil ook wat. En daar spelen de fabrikanten van ondermode goed op in. Zowel op het gebied van lingerie als op het gebied van beenmode worden de keuzemogelijkheden steeds uitgebreider. Er is veel dat verborgen blijft onder een bruidsjapon, maar voor jezelf (en voor de bruidegom) wil je toch de zekerheid dat dit er ook mooi uitziet. Daarom trekt de gemiddelde bruid extra tijd uit voor de persoonlijke verzorging en kiest zij ook de lingerie met extra veel zorg uit. 

Wie overgaat tot de aanschaf van bruidslingerie informeert meestal in eerste instantie in de zaak waar men ook de japon aanschaft welke mogelijkheden er zijn. Dat is ook verstandig, omdat je het beste zowel onder- als bovenmode op elkaar kunt afstemmen. Een strapless japon vraag immers om een andere bustier dan een hooggesloten japon. Net zoals je onder een korte japon waarschijnlijk voor andere beenmode kiest, dan onder een lange. Ook het materiaal waarvan de bruidsjapon is gemaakt, bepaalt welke lingerie het meest geschikt is. Onder een dunne, voile japon kun je beter geen druk bewerkte, kanten BH, body of slip dragen. De kans is groot dat dit dan doorschijnt.Terwijl er door een met veel parels en pailletten bewerkt bovenlijfje absoluut niets van de lingerie te zien zal zijn van welk materiaal dit dan ook gemaakt is. Het is belangrijk om niet alleen op uiterlijk en materiaal te letten, maar zeker ook op pasvorm. 

Een te strakke BH of inkepingen bij de rand van een slipje, kunnen het totaalplaatje gronding runeren. Bovendien is het niet bevorderlijk voor het draagcomfort. Bijkomend voordeel van het tegelijkertijd uitzoeken van de ondermode met de bruidsjapon, is de grote mate van privacy die je in de meeste bruidsmodespeciaalzaken geniet. Men trekt over het algemeen ruim tijd uit om toekomstige bruiden te adviseren. De kleedkamers zijn groter dan in de gemiddelde modezaak en de specialisatie zorgt ervoor dat er niet allerlei toevallige passanten en kijkers in de winkel rondstruinen.


*Beenmode*
Een bruid heeft de keuze tussen wel of geen panty of kousen. Onder een lange japon kunnen blote benen 's zomers best mooi staan, maar onder een korte japon staat een panty over het algemeen toch mooier. Zeker voor bruiden die een lange japon dragen, kunnen kousen een leuk alternatief zijn voor de in het dagelijks leven zoveel gedragen panty. Kousen, zeker in combinatie met jarretels en/of een kousenband geven toch een speciaal tintje aan deze zo speciale dag. Voor de bruid die niet van jarretels houdt, zijn kousen met plakranden aan de bovenzijde een uitkomst. Vroeger zakten deze nog weleens op ongewenste momenten naar beneden, maar met de tegenwoordig gebruikte materialen hoef je daar niet bang meer voor te zijn. Wat echt af te raden is, is het dragen van pantykousjes. Ook een lange japon kruipt of waait weleens wat omhoog en dan oogt het over het algemeen beslist minder charmant als er dan een pantykousje tevoorschijn komt.




*Lingerie*
Onder een strakke japon kiezen steeds meer bruiden voor het dragen van een body, omdat die rond de taille geen inkepingen te zien geeft. Nadeel hiervan is, dat een toiletbezoek wat ingewikkelder wordt dan bij een losse slip en BH. Er zijn body's gemaakt van gladde of van bewerkte materialen of een combinatie hiervan. Voor welk materiaal je uiteindelijk kiest, is afhankelijk van persoonlijke voorkeur en van het materiaal waarvan de bruidsjapon is gemaakt. Wie liever geen body draagt, kan kiezen voor een slip in combinatie met een bustier of BH. De meeste bruidsslips zijn zo hoog dat de bovenrand mooi in de taille valt, waardoor er geen ongewenste inkepingen op de heup ontstaan. Voor wat betreft het model van de BH zijn er heel wat mogelijkheden. Men kan kiezen voor een beugel BH, een push-up BH of een BH van wat softere materialen. 

De keuze zal uiteraard in hoge mate bepaald worden door je figuur. Maar natuurlijk ook door wat je mooi en comfortabel vindt. Veel bruiden kiezen, in tegenstelling tot wat ze in het dagelijks leven zouden dragen, voor een bustier onder de bruidsjapon. Door het model, dat eigenlijk een beetje vergelijkbaar is aan dat van een doorlopende body, krijg je vaak heel mooie contouren onder de japon, terwijl je toch alle voordelen hebt van een los slipje met BH. Vooral onder een strakke japon blijkt een bustier vaak een aanrader. Er zijn bustiers verkrijgbaar waar afneembare jarretels aan vastzitten en/of bijpassende slips verkrijgbaar zijn. Daardoor ontstaat er een mooi geheel. Houdt bij de keuze van body, BH of bustier ook rekening met de diepte van de ruguitsnijding van de japon. Het staat uiteraard niet echt mooi als er bij een lage ruguitsnijding af en toe een randje lingerie van tevoorschijn schiet. Kies je de ondermode tegelijkertijd met de bruidsjapon uit, dan zal men je in de betreffende winkel door hun ervaring op dit terrein graag en goed kunnen adviseren.


*Herenmode*
Meestal wordt er bij een bruiloft veel aandacht geschonken aan de kleding van de bruid. Maar trouwen doe je met zijn tween. De bruidegom anno 2008 laat zich maar al te graag leiden door heersende stijltrends en kleuren en persoonlijke voorkeuren als het gaat om kleding voor hun huwelijksdag. Het gaat er uiteindelijk om dat je je als bruidegom lekker voelt in je gekozen kleding en je trouwdag met een stralende lach begint!


*Smoking*
Een smoking biedt de drager wat meer mogelijkheden tot variatie. Zowel het smokingjasje als het smokingoverhemd zijn in talloze soorten en uitvoeringen verkrijgbaar. De broek is meestal bandplooi zonder een omslag bij de zoom en een satijnen band over de buitenbeennaad. Je kunt je smoking een extra feestelijk tintje geven door een jabot, plastron of een necktie.


*Kleuren*
Steeds meer mannen zijn tegenwoordig bereid om kleur te bekennen. Zwart en donker blauw zijn weliswaar mooie, veilige kleuren en altijd modieus, maar al lang geen must meer om er stijlvol uit zien. Kiezen voor een aparte kleur is gedurfd en zegt wat over de drager. Maar niet alleen door kleurkeuze kan je je onderscheiden. Ook met je kapsel wordt je persoonlijkheid onderstreept.


*Accessoires*
Ook accessoires bieden in dit opzicht veel mogelijkheden. Maak het geheel wat feestelijker of origineler door bijzondere accessoires, zoals een dasspeld, ceintuur, manchetknopen, trendy schoenen etc. Kies voor schoenen in de stijl en kleur van je kleding. Je kunt de accessoires ook met de nodige humor benaderen. Zo kun je speciale teksten en/of afbeeldingen laten aanbrengen op je ondergoed of sokken. Bespreek dus van tevoren in ieder geval in welke stijl jullie de bruiloft willen vieren en wat jullie qua kleding wel en niet mooi vinden. Jullie hoeven, als je dat niet wilt, van tevoren niet van elkaar te weten hoe de bruidskleding eruit zal zien, maar dan weten jullie wel dat jullie kleding op de huwelijksdag goed op elkaar afgestemd zal zijn. Tenslotte zullen jullie het grootste deel van de huwelijksdag in elkaars directe nabijheid vertoeven.

----------

